# Line6 G55 wireless signal drop out



## ppazin (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi, when I connect Line6 G55 wireless into Axe Fx 2, I have signal dropout, meaning when I connect guitar direct to Axe using guitar cable, signal is stronger. 
I checked manual for Line6 G55 and can not find way to boost signal. Is there anything that I can do beside bring level input higher in Axe Fx input. ( If so I will have to correct Input Level value in Axe every time I go from wired to wireless). Please help


----------



## BenSolace (Apr 22, 2016)

ppazin said:


> Hi, when I connect Line6 G55 wireless into Axe Fx 2, I have signal dropout, meaning when I connect guitar direct to Axe using guitar cable, signal is stronger.
> I checked manual for Line6 G55 and can not find way to boost signal. Is there anything that I can do beside bring level input higher in Axe Fx input. ( If so I will have to correct Input Level value in Axe every time I go from wired to wireless). Please help



Apologies for the patronising suggestions I'm about to make, but have you checked the batteries in the transmitter? Also, the instrument cable the G series comes with isn't the best, maybe yours has died? Lastly, I think the unit has a signal strength or output strength setting, have you tried that?


----------

